

Samsung beats Apple to release of smart watch - vijayboyapati
http://crave.cnet.co.uk/gadgets/galaxy-gear-smart-watch-coming-next-week-samsung-says-50012088/

======
adolph
Can nothing released by one party beat nothing released by another?

See also how the HP Slate beat the rumored iPad:

[http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/06/the-hp-
slate/](http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/06/the-hp-slate/)

